

Kickstarter project cancelled because of fraud ... - larrys
http://www.kickstarter.com/projects/606787527/the-tech-sync-power-system

======
citadrianne
kickstarter responded to this. no evidence of fraud. the creator canceled the
project.

[http://www.betabeat.com/2011/09/15/when-kickstarter-goes-
wro...](http://www.betabeat.com/2011/09/15/when-kickstarter-goes-wrong-
were-419-backers-almost-taken-for-a-27637-ride/)

